# Shipping Line cap badge help?



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone has been so helpful to me, and I wondered if they could do it again. I have another two mystery shipping cap badges. Any ideas out there?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

I think you will find this is British & Commonwealth.
Regards
Peter4447(Smoke)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

yep..... agreed


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

The badge on view? How about the other? Help is very much appreciated.


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

*Testing the knowledgable.*

Can any of you solve these two???


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Trifle more difficult as I have found no Houseflag (as yet) to match it. Looking at the excellent condition of this badge, I have a feeling that this could be a recent copy. There are several firms producing these badges today (have a look at The Gold Wire Badge Company website) and whilst they are supposed to be accurate copies of the old originals, doubt does exist in some quarters - however I will continue looking.
Regards
Peter(Smoke)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

A.Crawford & Co Ltd of Glasgow used a white houseflag with the letter C.
Peter4447


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Possibly Crawford A., & Co. Ltd (The Crawford Shipping Co., Ltd.) who also had the Gryfevale Steamship Co., Ltd. all of Glasgow.
Ships Gogovale, Gretavale, Gryfevale, etc.
General Trampships in 1942


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Ha Beat me to it by a whisker or do we call that a draw since the time stamp is the same on both? [=P]


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very impressed. I have 2 more to test you with though??


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

*Final mystery.*

Last test question?


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

leeandrews said:


> Last test question?


P & O.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry Eric wrong colours. 
This is the company that arguably has the longest name and is still very much in existance. It is the 'Southampton,Isle of Wight and South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet Co Ltd' - usually known as Red Funnel Steamers.
Peter4447(Smoke)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Peter4447 said:


> Sorry Eric wrong colours.
> This is the company that arguably has the longest name and is still very much in existance. It is the 'Southampton,Isle of Wight and South of England Royal Mail Steam Packet Co Ltd' - usually known as Red Funnel Steamers.
> Peter4447(Smoke)


As I now recall, P&O has a yellow component in there.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi Eric
Just out of interest.
Wilcox and Anderson, the partners who founded P&O rendered valuable service to Queen Maria of Portugal during the Portugese insurrection of 1832. 
Later during the Carlist insurrection in Spain they gave active support to Isabella the Queen Regent. As a result the partners were rewarded with valuable trading facilities with both countries. The P&O Houseflag thus shows the national red and yellow colours of Spain quartered with the national Blue and White colours of Portugal.
Peter(Smoke)


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Peter4447 said:


> Hi Eric
> Just out of interest.
> Wilcox and Anderson, the partners who founded P&O rendered valuable service to Queen Maria of Portugal during the Portugese insurrection of 1832.
> Later during the Carlist insurrection in Spain they gave active support to Isabella the Queen Regent. As a result the partners were rewarded with valuable trading facilities with both countries. The P&O Houseflag thus shows the national red and yellow colours of Spain quartered with the national Blue and White colours of Portugal.
> Peter(Smoke)


Very interesting. Thank you Peter.


----------



## leeandrews (Feb 13, 2008)

*Invaluable information.*

many thanks for all your help.


----------



## Dulcibella (Mar 7, 2008)

*P&O House flag/Cap badge*

As a junior with P&O in Melbourne, one of my jobs - first thing - was to hoist the company house flag on Peninsular House in Collins Street Melbourne. The toggle at the head of the flags hoist was missing so I learnt the little 'ditty' to ensure that the flag was always hoisted correctly: 

Blue to the mast
Red to the fly
Yellow to the deck
White to the sky

Incidentally, company cap badges consisted on the house flag as the background, with an anchor overlaid as a foreground topped with the half rising sun of P&O.

Dulcibella,
ex P&O, Sitmar & Chandris Lines Melbourne


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

The Belgians are trying to organise an event to celebrate the 90th anniversary of the excecution of Captain Fryatt. He served with the Great Eastern Railway at the time and are trying to get a picture of the cap badge he wore.

Any experts out there who can assist?

http://www.southernlife.org.uk/fryatt.htm


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

The cap badge with the "B" on it wouldn't be Bilmeirs by any chance?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Baltic Wal said:


> The Belgians are trying to organise an event to celebrate the 90th anniversary of the excecution of Captain Fryatt. He served with the Great Eastern Railway at the time and are trying to get a picture of the cap badge he wore.
> 
> Any experts out there who can assist?
> 
> http://www.southernlife.org.uk/fryatt.htm


Hi Baltic Wal
Lloyds Flags and Funnels 1912 shows the Great Eastern Railway houseflag as a St Andrew's Cross (white cross on blue background) with the GER 'Wing' symbol in the centre. Problem is there are several photos of Captain Fryatt wearing a cap on the web but the Houseflag on the cap does not appear to match the GER Houseflag!
Capt Fryatt is buried in my old Hometown.
Peter4447


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Is it Kings Cross where there is a memorial plaque to Captain Fryatt?
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## daveaustin44 (Oct 4, 2008)

B & C I think the pregnant Prawn


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Cap Badges*

Hi Leena.
Its amazing the knowledge thats
out here.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## neil marsden (Sep 26, 2005)

The first one is definitely British & Commonwealth's 'Pregnant Prawn' (I still have both of mine, cadets attending Plymouth (1966) required two caps the badges weren't cheap either!!)

Could the second 'B' badge belong to 'Booker Line' perhaps?


----------



## rainbow (Feb 10, 2006)

Can anyone name this badge? I saw it on an old photo and it's purely out of interest that I'd like an I.D.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## John Tremelling (Aug 1, 2006)

Any collectors with a spare example of Trident Tankers badge? I lost mine overboard many years ago, now getting old and nostalgic, would love another.

John T


----------



## rainbow (Feb 10, 2006)

*Found it!*

My search is over. I found out where it was worn. 'Tis the uniform of a steward on a British Airways Flying boat, pre-WW2. 
Wrong kind of boat for this forum, but it is of interest to some, I'm sure.
Tony


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Cao Badge*



leeandrews said:


> Can any of you solve these two???


Hi There.
It seems to strike a bell,I
think that it could well be
the COAST LINE,but please
dont put money on it.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

leeandrews said:


> Can any of you solve these two???


I thought that might have been Carisbrooke Shipping.


----------

